# مفاجأة : أسطوانات تعليم Autocad 2009



## المساااااح (5 يونيو 2009)

مفاجأة : أسطوانات تعليم Autocad 2009 












Details for AutoCAD 2009 New Feature​


AutoCAD 2009 may onlybe twelve months newer than AutoCAD 2008, but it is a landmark release,sporting a brand new interface that may seem intimidating at firstglance. In AutoCAD 2009 New Features, CAD manager Jeff Bartels coversevery new and updated aspect of the interface, drafting tools, andvisualization features, making this course both a tour and a referencefor anyone considering an upgrade from a prior release. While exploringthese new features, Jeff also shares the cutting-edge skills requiredto make the most productive use of them. Example files accompany thecourse​​VTC Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 Certified Associate - Training CD​






AutoCAD 2009, written by software vendor Autodesk, is the world’s most widely used Computer Aided Design (CAD) package. It lets you design, visualize and communicate your ideas with ease and efficiency. Led by Shaun Bryant, this course provides viewers with the basic essentials needed to take and pass the AutoCAD 2009 Certified Associate exam. Table of *******s on next page.​
Introduction
-Getting Started with Autodesk Certification 
(03:57)
-What Do You Need to Do? 
(01:02)
AutoCAD 2009
-Workspaces 
(04:15)
-Keyboard Input
(07:06)
-User Interface 
(06:54)
-Shortcut Menus 
(04:43)
-Specific Interface Tools 
(07:33)
-Working with Files pt. 1 
(06:52)
-Working with Files pt. 2
(03:17)
-Displaying Objects 
(05:17)
Basic Drawing Skills
-Inputting Data pt. 1 
(05:16)
-Inputting Data pt. 2 
(03:05)
-Inputting Data pt. 3 
(05:07)
-Inputting Data pt. 4 
(05:36)
-Creating Basic Objects pt. 1 
(07:19)
-Creating Basic Objects pt. 2 
(03:07)
-Creating Basic Objects pt. 3 
(02:53)
-Object Snaps
(04:20)
-Polar & PolarSnap 
(03:19)
-Object Snap Tracking 
(04:49)
-Units 
(05:22)
Working with Objects
-Selecting Objects 
(06:01)
-Moving Objects 
(04:56)
-Copying Objects
(02:25)
-Rotating Objects 
(04:32)
-Mirroring Objects 
(02:36)
-Creating Arrays pt. 1 
(05:10)
-Creating Arrays pt. 2
(03:42)
-Scaling Objects 
(03:42)
-Grips 
(06:23)
Organization & Inquiry
-Using Layers pt. 1 
(04:37)
-Using Layers pt. 2 
(03:37)
-Object Properties 
(06:14)
-Quick Properties 
(02:16)
-Matching Object Properties 
(06:31)
-Linetypes 
(03:46)
-Inquiry Commands 
(05:40)
Altering Objects
-Trim & Extend 
(05:09)
-Parallel & Offset Geometry pt. 1 
(03:24)
-Parallel & Offset Geometry pt. 2 
(04:46)
-Joining Objects 
(03:08)
-Breaking Objects 
(03:14)
-Fillets pt. 1 (01:40)
-Fillets pt. 2 
(01:54)
-Chamfers 
(04:13)
-Stretching Objects 
(03:48)
Working with Layouts
-Using Layouts 
(04:45)
-Using Viewports 
(06:31)
Annotation
-Multiline Text (MTEXT) 
(04:09)
-Single Line Text (DTEXT) pt. 1 
(04:15)
-Single Line Text (DTEXT) pt. 2 
(03:40)
-Editing Text 
(04:15)
-Using Text Styles 
(04:30)
Dimensioning
-Creating Dimensions pt. 1 
(05:31)
-Creating Dimensions pt. 2 
(03:13)
-Using Dimension Styles pt. 1 
(05:42)
-Using Dimension Styles pt. 2 
(02:16)
-Editing Dimensions 
(05:11)
-Using Multileaders 
(05:45)
Hatching
-Hatching Objects 
(03:39)
-Fills & Gradients
(04:18)
-Editing Hatch Objects 
(02:53)
Reusable *******
-Using Blocks 
(04:08)
-DesignCenter 
(02:56)
-Tool Palettes 
(04:29)
-Using Tool Palettes 
(03:51)
Additional Drawing Objects
-Polylines 
(06:10)
-Splines 
(02:34)
-Ellipses 
(03:08)
-Tables 
(06:06)
Plotting Drawings
-Page Setups 
(04:28)
-Plotting Drawings 
(04:19)
-Viewing DWF Files 
(02:44)
Drawing Templates 
(DWT)
-Drawing Templates pt. 1 
(05:17)
-Drawing Templates pt. 2 
(04:27)
Wrap Up
-What was Covered / Final Thoughts 
(01:13)
-About this Author
(00:28)


_ CD 1 links _

http://rapidshare.com/files/197938683/VTC.AutoDesk.2k9.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/197940680/VTC.AutoDesk.2k9.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/197938648/VTC.AutoDesk.2k9.part3.rar
or
http://www.easy-share.com/1903649397/VTC.AutoDesk.2k9.part1.rar
http://www.easy-share.com/1903649398/VTC.AutoDesk.2k9.part2.rar
http://www.easy-share.com/1903649399/VTC.AutoDesk.2k9.part3.rar



_ CD 2 links _​http://rapidshare.com/files/177483351/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177483352/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177494827/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177494829/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part4.rar

​


----------



## garary (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدين علي (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم كل ما احاول افتح اللينك يعطيني ارر


----------



## عزت محروس (5 يونيو 2009)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا اخى المساح
فقد حاولت قبل ذللك تنزيل شرح للاوتوكاد 2009 ولكنى للاسف لم اجد
الا كتاب باللغة الانجليزية 
واسعدنى كثيرا عرضك لهذا الموضوع


----------



## عزت محروس (5 يونيو 2009)

محمدين علي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم كل ما احاول افتح اللينك يعطيني ارر


 با اخى يمكنك تحميل الcd1من easy-share
لكن المشكلة الحقيقية فى cd2حيث rapidshareيعطى رسالة الخطا


----------



## المساااااح (5 يونيو 2009)

_ CD 2 links _
http://rapidshare.com/files/177483351/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177483352/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177494827/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177494829/VTC.Autodesk.AutoCAD.2009.Certified.Associate.part4.rar​


----------



## garary (6 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم نزلت الاسطوانة الاولى وتم فك الضغط .هل تحتاج الى الحرق بالنيرو


----------



## garary (7 يونيو 2009)

garary قال:


> اخى الكريم نزلت الاسطوانة الاولى وتم فك الضغط .هل تحتاج الى الحرق بالنيرو



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عزت محروس (7 يونيو 2009)

يا خى لقد قمت بتنزيل الاسطوانة الاولى ولكنى حين حاولت فك الضغط لم استطع واعطانى رسالة
بأن الملف غير صالح ارجو الرد


----------



## المساااااح (8 يونيو 2009)

لا مش محتاجه حرق ولا حاجه ..فك الضغط وهتلاقي الفولدر اتفك على بارتشن السى ... ادخل جواه وشغلها عادى جدا


----------



## المساااااح (8 يونيو 2009)

لاخ عزت : شوف اثناء فك الضغط الرسالة اللى هتظهرلك هتقولك العيب فى اى ملف اعد تنزيلة تانى .. وان شاء الله يتفك الضغط وتشتغل تمام


----------



## garary (8 يونيو 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> لا مش محتاجه حرق ولا حاجه ..فك الضغط وهتلاقي الفولدر اتفك على بارتشن السى ... ادخل جواه وشغلها عادى جدا



بعد فك الضغط هكذا شكل الملف


----------



## garary (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## garary (8 يونيو 2009)

الصور فى هذا المجلد.....................


----------



## المساااااح (9 يونيو 2009)

تمام .. ايه المشكلة معاك مش فاهم .. انتا فكيت الضغط وهيا ايزة .. شغلها عادى بقا .. كلك يمين واختار
mount to drive f >> بس .. وكدا هتشتغل عادى


----------



## garary (9 يونيو 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> تمام .. ايه المشكلة معاك مش فاهم .. انتا فكيت الضغط وهيا ايزة .. شغلها عادى بقا .. كلك يمين واختار
> mount to drive f >> بس .. وكدا هتشتغل عادى



مشكور على الرد
المشكلة فى الصورة الاخيرة .


----------



## المساااااح (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكلة الصورة الاخيرة انك محتاج كودك تشغيل ... نزل k-lite codec full ودا احسن كودك فى الدنيا وبيشغل كل الامتدادات .. جرب كدا وان شاء الله هتظبط معاك


----------



## إيمان خالد (10 يونيو 2009)

Thank you vety very much


----------



## المساااااح (11 يونيو 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## الرسام الصغير (11 يونيو 2009)

شكر علي من سهم في هذا العمل


----------



## محمود حسن 61 (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ELFOLY (15 يونيو 2009)

*هل التعليم ده باللغة العربية ام الانجليزية ... وشكرا على المجهود الرئع 
*


----------



## ELFOLY (16 يونيو 2009)

ارجو الرد سريعا 
فى رعاية الله


----------



## المساااااح (16 يونيو 2009)

التعليم باللغة الانجليزية لكن سهل ...


----------



## إيمان خالد (16 يونيو 2009)

Thanks again, but both cds are the same


----------



## whitecat (21 يونيو 2009)

*hi every body*

:30: hi my friends i'm so happy to talk to u,this is the first time i write in this site,i hope to get help because i haven't any experience in architecural engineering and i hope u to tell me how can i have the real courses which make me ecellent architect,i have graduated since 5years but i didn't work before and ,if u plz tell me what can i do step by step
thanx alot


----------



## المساااااح (21 يونيو 2009)

first of all welcom in our site,and i hope you'll be happy of our programs..If you wana be very good architecural engineering you have to take alot of corses in autocad...I mean you can download autocad program and a corse and alot of 
drawings to being very good in drawing on the program ...
when you download the corse open it and go with it step by step,when you end it you'll be able to draw anything and being very good in drawing on autocad

Good with you


----------



## المساااااح (21 يونيو 2009)

ولكل من يريد دورة كاملة فى الاوتوكاد ... : دى لينكات سريعة على الميجا ابلود ...
الدورة مكونة من 4 سيدي .. دى لينكات 3 سيديهات والرابع فى اول المشاركة ...

CD 1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YNCDOK20
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RLOOT81H
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VDUR7CM3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M03BHWEA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IYHG8JE0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O8Y82HSB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VOOMY789
CD 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7DI24IDG
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J9C984Q0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IEUNP5IN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G2R2MGAF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0F1J8QEN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D020SCKO
CD 3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EFBJDKWA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1BKL39BZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EWYYQUUR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4DL0QHOG
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WX5FFELT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BO6PIG67
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8A0A9XOR
cd4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LVWHFUZ8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0X0SJ18F
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KLT1ANI4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OMPEK5L0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ULEHXEFM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1YYY1COR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RUP4KEWR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZYJ9NYM1


----------



## almohandesw (14 سبتمبر 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> ولكل من يريد دورة كاملة فى الاوتوكاد ... : دى لينكات سريعة على الميجا ابلود ...
> الدورة مكونة من 4 سيدي .. دى لينكات 3 سيديهات والرابع فى اول المشاركة ...
> 
> Cd 1
> ...


لو سمحت الاسطوانه دي بالعربي و لا بالانجليزي ؟؟


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اين باقى الاجزاء من اجل فك الضغط


----------



## عزت محروس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الى الاخ المسااح
وفقك الله والى الامام دائما
وحقيقة انا من المتابعين لمواضيعك التى تضع فيا كل جديد فى البرامج
فللك منى كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## mrtaha (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mrtaha (4 أكتوبر 2009)

Sorry CD 1 part 3 not use
be couse Error


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك أخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل مروري مع فائق تحياتي


----------



## ahmed_201 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لنا ولك
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساااااح (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الكرام


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت كل الجديد


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*تنزيل*

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي المساح على هذا المجهود 
السي دي الاول تم تنزيله ولكن السي دي الثاني غير ممكن هل من الامكان رفعه على موقع تحميل ثاني غير الرابيد شير 
وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساااااح (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الكرام ... 
وانا هحاول ادور على روابط جديدة بدل الروابط التى انتهت فترتها 
وانتظروا مشاركة ليا قادمة ستكون مفاجأة جيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## مزن محمود (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ALI..SS (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكور*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

فى رابط تانى غيرة ياريت


----------



## the legand (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي الاسطوانه
والرجاء تعريف لكبلات التوتال


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

ممكن رابط تورنت


----------



## المهندسون1 (4 يونيو 2010)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررك على المجهود


----------



## رضا فياض (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الاعصار الخالق (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يارت بعد اذن حضرتك ترد عليه انا مش عرف اشغال الاسطوانه ليه وانا رفع صور للمشكله اللى عندى 
انا الوندوز عندى 7 ياريت ترد عليه فى اقرب وقت عشان انا محتاجه اوى اوى 
وربنا معاك الف الف شكل على الموضوع 
http://www.herosh.com/download/5251722/photo.rar.html


----------



## م.محمد البرعي (31 يوليو 2010)

لوسمحت الروابط في تنزيل السيدي الاول مانعمل الله يخليك ممكن تنزلها على رابط ثاني


----------



## م.محمد البرعي (31 يوليو 2010)

وسنكون شاكرا لك ونتمنا لك التوفق دائما يارب


----------



## البطل العربي999 (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## sky one (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا اني عضوة جديدة ولحد هلا متم تزويدي بمحاضرات تعليم autocad land desktop2009 كثير محتاجتو ها الفترة اتمنى ترسلووووووووووووووووووووو بأسرع وقت ممممممممممممممكن


----------



## sky one (17 سبتمبر 2010)

دعاء للحفظ وأتمنى الله يحفظ جميع المشاركين بالمنتدى​_بسم الله وبالله ومن الله والى الله وفي سبيل الله وعلى ملة رسول الله اللهم اني اليك اسلمت نفسي واليك وجهت وجهي واليك فوضت امري فاحفظني بحفظ الأيمان من بين يديي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي ومن تحتي وادفع عني بحولك وقوتك فانه لاحول ولاقوة ألا بالله العلي العظيم_​


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل بعد انقطاع النت


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يناير 2011)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل ولا السيديات اعلاه كبيرة جدا عند انقطاع النت يذهب كل شي


----------

